# Ring flash.....can't justify the Nikon



## PhotoriousMe (Sep 26, 2015)

I'm in the market for a ring flash for macro photography but the Nikon and top brands are not cheap.  Now I know you get what you pay for but looking at the mid range ring flashes there seems to be a few that have decent specs.  Can anyone comment on the Meike TTL MK-14EXT LCD LED Macro Ring Flash?  Or maybe recommend an acceptable unit under $150 or so.  Thanks

Dave


----------

